# Project: X21



## nickbaldwin86 (Dec 3, 2011)

“Project X21” Specifications:·         
Custom Danger Den™ Tower 29 Chassis      
Intel® i7 2600K Sandy Bridge processor water cooled and over-clocked         
ASUS® Maximus IV Extreme-Z LGA 1155 Intel Z68 SATA E-ATX Intel Motherboard
G.SKILL© Ripjaws X Series 16GB 1600 RAM
2 Zotac® GeForce GTX 580 1536MB GDDR5 Video Cards in SLI water cooled and over-clocked
2 Corsair™ Force GT 120GB Solid State Drives in RAID 0
Corsair™ AX1200 Power Supply

 Water cooling components:
 Danger Den™ MC-TDX 1155 CPU water block
 Danger Den™ GTX 580 video card water blocks
 Danger Den™ Monsoon Reservoiro   
 Danger Den™ CPX-Pro 12V Pump 
 Hardware Labs Black Ice GTX 480 Radiator         
 5 Enermax 120mm Apollish Vegas Fans 

Other Components:·         
PLANAR™ 23" 2ms HDMI Widescreen 3D Vision LCD Monitor         
NVIDIA® 3D Vision Glasses·         Razar™ Blackwidow Keyboard         
Cyborg® RAT 3 Mouse         
Custom LED Lighting 

Performance Enhancements:·        
 2600k overclocked from 3.4 Ghz to 5 Ghz & overvolted from 1.2v to 1.5v·        
 580’s overclocked from 772/1544 Mhz to 900/1800 Mhz & overvolted from 1.05v to 1.15v·        
 SATA III 6 GB/s Drives in RAID 0  running at 1 GB/s Read and 975 MB/s Write 

“Project X21” Branded Features:·         
 Custom IT-designed casing with LED Lenser logos etched into the front and sides·        
 Red LED lighting and cooling systems·      
 Red and black custom-sleeved cables
 Housing for three actual flashlights within the tower. When turned on they are pointed skyward through the etched   top of the tower to project the LED Lenser logo on a trade show hall ceiling.
 Custom screen saver with unique product photography·         
 Logo LED power button·         
 Iconic LED Lenser bezel holes replicated across the top  of the tower frame

Enjoy!

Click for high res or scroll down to see "low" res

http://home.comcast.net/~baldwin1285/LEDLenser/LED LENSER_GAM_MOD1.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~baldwin1285/LEDLenser/LED LENSER_GAM_MOD2.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~baldwin1285/LEDLenser/LED LENSER_GAM_MOD_CASE.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~baldwin1285/LEDLenser/LED LENSER_GAM_MOD_CASE2.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~baldwin1285/LEDLenser/LED LENSER_GAM_MOD_HD.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~baldwin1285/LEDLenser/LED LENSER_GAM_MOD_RADIATOR.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~baldwin1285/LEDLenser/LED LENSER_GAM_MOD_VIDEOCARDS.jpg


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you Paul Sr or Paul Jr? lol


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Dec 3, 2011)

??


----------



## hhumas (Dec 3, 2011)

wow fantastic pictures


----------



## t_ski (Dec 3, 2011)

I believe the reference is to Orange County Choppers


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 3, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I believe the reference is to Orange County Choppers



You got it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2011)

Spectaculor, WOW well done mate, I freaking love it!!!


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Dec 3, 2011)

kciaccio said:


> You got it.



I understand what the reference is from... but what are you talking about? I know who the people are but I am neither of those people.

I like Paul Jr better though, if that is what you are asking... again dont know why you want to know????

______________

Everyone else.... Thanks


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Dec 6, 2011)

Spex added...


----------

